# I have a full time job and its hurting me...



## madysons mommy 2010 (Apr 6, 2011)

I have recently gotten several phone calls about job interviews.  Unfortunately due to me working a full time job they cannot consider me for the position.  I'm a single mom who worked this full time job while going to school to provide for my daughter and advance my education.  I have had this job for over 5 years, I can't just up and leave whenever a permanent position is not promised; and because of this no one wants to give me a chance its bad enough that I'm a CPC-A.  Does anyone have any tips on what I should do about this issue that doesn't involving quitting my job before I find one?


----------



## elizabetharonson (Apr 6, 2011)

That is odd. I have always heard that if you are employed it is easier to get a job! I'm sure someone will give you the break! I am hopeful to hear that you are getting calls! Good luck to you!


----------

